# .....this just in



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.

US removes limits on bringing in Cuban rum, cigars

"The Obama administration announced Friday, Oct. 14, 2016 it is eliminating a $100 limit on the value of Cuban rum and cigars that American travelers can bring back from the island."

"The change does not mean that Cuban rum and cigars will be available for sale in the U.S. - the change is aimed at tobacco and alcohol brought home for personal use."

..............so who here is going to volunteer to take the trip down and be our buyer ?

frankD


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

frankD said:


> .
> 
> US removes limits on bringing in Cuban rum, cigars
> 
> ...


Headed to Mexico on a few weeks. I'm bringing back cigars and Havana Club. Like normal.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I think I'll stick with the free shipping I get now.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankD (Apr 10, 2015)

.




yeah I guess at this point it really doesn't matter much to regular smokers


I only need to go twenty miles into HIALEAH to obtain anything "Cuban"


and as a regular cigar smoker and to my tastes WITH much of what comes from NICARAGUA and the Dominican and elsewhere Brazil, Mexico, Ecuador and of course Connecticut - I could live without CUBANs


HERE IN Miami where literally tons of drugs come through on a DAILY basis it's funny to me all the fuss over a few cigars






frankD


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

A step in the right direction anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

Cover the cost of the trip ... and the purchase of the cigars and I'll go anywhere ... just to get away from the ol' ball and chain! I have a feeling that the cost of "movement" would be prohibitive. We need someone in Miami to make a quick hop down there in an unmarked Cessna (even though that is not necessary ... it just sounds clandestine)!

*CT*


----------



## wulfmang (Sep 5, 2016)

I am delighted.


----------



## DonMerlin (Oct 26, 2015)

Baby steps. But I like the way this is going.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Would be nice to see the Embargo lifted in my life time.:smile2:
Till then its all just a dog and pony show to me.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've have limited experience with ccs. So take this for what it's worth. 

As far as the Cuban population is concerned,I would love to see the embargo lifted.

As far as the cigars, that's a different story. I don't know if they'd be able to keep up with the influx of American smokers wanting to try something they've been denied for decades. We're not used to being denied anything and I think that will show. Even with non cigar enthusiasts buying because they can. The quality control isn't great now, it'll really be a mess when the demand goes up 10 fold. 

My cheap side would also hate to see the prices once they get "Americanized" I think I'd throw up if I had to pay 10 or 15 bucks for a JLP.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mixed emotions about this...not sure traveling to Havana to purchase rum and cigars is worth the cost. One would have to have present knowledge of whether the trip is worth it other than those two items are concerned. I travel all over the world and to go to Rome just to have authentic Italian food seems to be a bit over the top....I travel to Italy because of the experience...the Coliseum and Trevi Fountain, Vatican, Villa Borghesi and the Appian Way, Spanish Steps and a host of other things. It's cheaper for me to get CC's and Rum when I travel to the Caymans for those two items and when in St. Thomas I get booze 50% off which usually saves me a one R/T ticket. Knowing how to consolidate a trip and getting things on the side is the way to go IMO.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Mixed emotions about this...not sure traveling to Havana to purchase rum and cigars is worth the cost. One would have to have present knowledge of whether the trip is worth it other than those two items are concerned. I travel all over the world and to go to Rome just to have authentic Italian food seems to be a bit over the top....I travel to Italy because of the experience...the Coliseum and Trevi Fountain, Vatican, Villa Borghesi and the Appian Way, Spanish Steps and a host of other things. It's cheaper for me to get CC's and Rum when I travel to the Caymans for those two items and when in St. Thomas I get booze 50% off which usually saves me a one R/T ticket. Knowing how to consolidate a trip and getting things on the side is the way to go IMO.


No, it's not worth it just for cigars and rum (though I do remember a few road-trips when I was young to buy Coors and Olympia beer that we couldn't get here). However, if I am not mistaken, this policy change allows you to bring Cuban cigars in from anywhere you travel outside the USA. So, if you're traveling to other locales for other reasons you can bring them back from there too. That said, there are only a few countries that don't have high taxes on them.

And while the $100 limit that was in place for Cuban visits has been lifted, you can bet U.S. Customs will still enforce the long-standing 100 cigar limit on duty-free. So, anyone getting over-excited about going overseas just to bring back suitcases full of CC's with an eye toward profiting is likely going to be in for a shock when they get hit with duty on the overage. And selling them here remains illegal - the allowance is still for personal use only.

All-in-all, I was pretty happy with the _status quo_, though. Any significant increase in demand caused by this change will likely be reflected in rising prices PDQ! So, the only time I'm really going to be applauding this is maybe the next time I have to go to Hong Kong on the company dime and don't have to be nervous going through Customs!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

curmudgeonista said:


> That said, there are only a few countries that don't have high taxes on them.
> 
> U.S. Customs will still enforce the long-standing 100 cigar limit on duty-free


Switzerland is actually really cheap to buy cigars in. I picked up a 25 box of Montecristo #4s (the Cuban-made ones) for the equivalent of ~$160.00 USD.

Canadian duty-free allowance is only 50 cigars per person :serious:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Rules and duties for Cuban cigars will now be the same as those from other countries: an individual can bring in 100 cigars, valued at less than $800, duty free every 31 days. For everything over $800 there's a flat 4% rate of duty.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> I think I'll stick with the free shipping I get now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Not to mention the money you save on travel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

